# Jib Size Question



## FishDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm planning on getting new sails for my 1972 Venture 21, and amongst the many things to consider are jib size. Mauri for example offers jibs in 100%, 135% and 155%. I'm leaning toward 155%, to maximizesail area, but would appreciate any insights anyone may have on that.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

What are the prevailing conditions where you sail? Do you have a jib furler? How long have you been sailing this boat - are you confident in stronger winds?

A 155 on a furler makes sense in a mainly light air region.. esp if you're able to roll some up on the odd windy day. OTOH if you're regularly in moderate to heavier winds then the smaller sails make more sense. If you're hanking the sails on it really makes sense to have at least two sails so as to be able to select the right sail for the conditions. From your avatar it looks like no furler?

The smaller sail is the safer choice, but might be frustrating in the light stuff... If you had to pick only one the 135 might be the best compromise.


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

Unless you sail in nothing but light winds a 100-110 will probably be your best friend.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

What the genoa track allow you to install? You must be able to get the jib car back far enough to advantage to a larger sail. Otherwise your leech tension will be too hard and foot will be loose. 

I agree with Faster that the 135 is a good compromise on a furler.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is an image of possible sail plans


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I see no furler in your album pictures. For hank-on sails, I would also recommend and genoa and a jib. Ideally the jib should be reefable with and extra tack and clew.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Also I see no reef points in the mainsail. Is that correct? If so, I would consider adding reefing cringles.


----------



## FishDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your input - especially jackdale - I have several questions which I'll post later. Merry Holidays!


----------

